# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام در کنکور 94 - سوال درباره داشنگاه فرهنگیان

## mahdyar_Rouzegar

حذف شود .

----------


## Ali.psy

> *سلام 
> دوستان بنده امروز ثبت نام کردم ولی در فرم ثبت نام جایی به تیک زدن دانشگاه فرهنگیان وجود نداشت ! دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید ثبت دانشگاه فرهنگیان به چه صورت هست ؟ یعنی بعد از نتایج کنکور میتونی ثبت نام کنی ؟
> بعد این تراز 6500 برای منطقه 3 چه رتبه ایی میشه . ؟
> ممنون
> *


اقا گفتم چرا شک دارید؟این حرفای شمارو ما چند سال پیش مطرح کرده وداریم توضیح میدیم.تو دفترچرو دقیق نخوندی وگرنه اشاره شده.تجربی زیر20000 منطقه3 قبوله.

----------


## Ali.psy

> *سلام 
> دوستان بنده امروز ثبت نام کردم ولی در فرم ثبت نام جایی به تیک زدن دانشگاه فرهنگیان وجود نداشت ! دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید ثبت دانشگاه فرهنگیان به چه صورت هست ؟ یعنی بعد از نتایج کنکور میتونی ثبت نام کنی ؟
> بعد این تراز 6500 برای منطقه 3 چه رتبه ایی میشه . ؟
> ممنون
> *


در ضمن پذیرش94 بومی استانیه وظرفیتم محدود خواهد بود پس قبولی از پارسال سخت تره

----------


## ..زهرا..

> در ضمن پذیرش94 بومی استانیه وظرفیتم محدود خواهد بود پس قبولی از پارسال سخت تره


براانسانی منطقه 2 زیرچند قبوله؟

----------


## Ali.psy

> براانسانی منطقه 2 زیرچند قبوله؟


تقریبا زیر8000 منطقه دو هست.در رشته های مختلف.امسال احتمالا کمتر بشه.ولی درصدهای زیادی نمیخواد

----------


## alireza241

حداقل رتبه قبولی برای رشته ریاضی ها،منطقه 2 دانشگاه فرهنگیان
کسی اطلاع داره؟!

----------


## artim

> *سلام 
> دوستان بنده امروز ثبت نام کردم ولی در فرم ثبت نام جایی به تیک زدن دانشگاه فرهنگیان وجود نداشت ! دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید ثبت دانشگاه فرهنگیان به چه صورت هست ؟ یعنی بعد از نتایج کنکور میتونی ثبت نام کنی ؟
> بعد این تراز 6500 برای منطقه 3 چه رتبه ایی میشه . ؟
> ممنون
> *


خداوکیلی دفترچه رو خوندی یا نه؟؟ نه مطمنا
تو دفترچه ننوشته از طریق پیک سنجش تو اسفند ماه  کامل توضیح میده درباره دانشگاه فرهنگیان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdyar_Rouzegar

حذف شود .

----------


## Ali.psy

> حداقل رتبه قبولی برای رشته ریاضی ها،منطقه 2 دانشگاه فرهنگیان
> کسی اطلاع داره؟!


حداقل امسال زیر12000 بود یعنی تراز بالای6500(نمره کل) تو زیرگروه.ولی94 سخت تر خواهد بود شما سعی کن زیر9500 حتما بیاره.موفق باشی

----------


## -ava-

ی سوال
کسی که دانشگاه فرهنگیان میخواد الان باید کارتشو بگیره؟اصلا تو دفترچه نوشته؟؟؟یا موقع انتخاب رشته هم میشه؟
ممنون میشم اگه کسی ج بده

----------


## _Zari_

انشالله سال دیگه دانشگاه امام خمینی کاشان باشم..یعنی میشه؟! :Y (440):

----------


## Mohammad.h

دانشگاه فرهنگیان حقوق داره؟
هنر دانشگاه فرهنگیان داره؟
پردیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان شهریش در چ حده؟

----------


## artim

> دانشگاه فرهنگیان حقوق داره؟
> هنر دانشگاه فرهنگیان داره؟
> پردیس دانشگاه فرهنگیان شهریش در چ حده؟


همونجور که گفتم انگار در طول تحصیل حقوق نمیده دیگه 
بازم دوستان کمک کنن

----------

